# Central California Z Fest III and All Nissan Car Show - May 19th



## 95TwinTurboZ (Aug 12, 2006)

Central Valley Z is hosting Central California Z Fest III - May 19th at Nissan of Clovis. All Nissan models are welcome (in other words, this is not a Z only event). 

Last year's Z Fest was a great show and this year will be even better with more cars, bigger prizes, bounce houses for the kiddies and a fully catered lunch! This is, by far, the largest Z and Nissan car show in the Fresno area. Mark your calendars. This is one show you don’t want to miss! 

*Central California Z Fest III*
May 19th, 2007 10:30AM to 4:00PM 
370 W. Herndon Ave 
Clovis, California 

Car Show Hosted By: CentralValleyZ.org 
Sponsored By: Nissan of Clovis

This is a FREE Event! (Free Registration, Free Admission, Free Catered Lunch and Great Prizes!!!!) 

To Pre-Register, email [email protected]
Please indicate the following: name, type of Nissan and where you're from. 

Check-In for Car Show Entrants 
9:15 AM - 10:00 AM 

For more information, visit:

Central California Z Fest III - May 19, 2007 at Nissan of Clovis
http://www.centralvalleyz.org/zfest2007flyer.pdf


----------



## 95TwinTurboZ (Aug 12, 2006)

***EVENT UPDATE***
In addition to free registration and a free catered lunch, there will be:
- T-shirts for all that register and participate in the show. 
- 25% off all parts purchased that day.
- Raffle prizes that include Nissan of Clovis gift certificates, clothes, cool model cars and more!

Don't forget to email [email protected] if you know you'll be attending so that we can make sure that we have enough room for all the cars.


----------



## 95TwinTurboZ (Aug 12, 2006)

We're only a couple days away and I have it on good authority that some of the bigger pizes for the raffle will be hotel stays around the valley, dinners for two @ elephant bar, casa corona, etc.. There will also be a complete NISSAN Z luggage set (worth $400.00) and first place prize for the show will be $100.00. Cya there!


----------



## 95TwinTurboZ (Aug 12, 2006)

Pics from the event:

Central Valley Z Club - Z Fest III Pics
Z Fest III Photos


----------

